# Most accurate mountain report?



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2017)

So, what is THE MOST accurate mountain report?


----------



## tumbler (Apr 4, 2017)

Mrg


----------



## Jully (Apr 4, 2017)

tumbler said:


> Mrg



Agreed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 4, 2017)

+ 1 on MRG.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2017)

OK what the most accurate all around weather report. I look for ones that predict mountain conditions, not the town like NOAA does. I found one but it British I think, gives report for base and upper elevations but its not very accurate.


----------



## Edd (Apr 4, 2017)

I've been using the Weather Underground app lately and it seems good. You can pick ski mountains specifically.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 4, 2017)

Weather.gov is the most accurate weather forecasting I have found. They don't have every ski mtn, but most.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kingslug (Apr 5, 2017)

When I go to NOAA for Killington I get this as the location they get the weather:  [h=2]Rutland-Southern Vermont Regional Airport (KRUT)[/h]doesn't help for the mountain.


----------



## Jully (Apr 5, 2017)

kingslug said:


> When I go to NOAA for Killington I get this as the location they get the weather:  [h=2]Rutland-Southern Vermont Regional Airport (KRUT)[/h]doesn't help for the mountain.



You can select a specific longitude and latitude which also takes elevation into account for NWS.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 5, 2017)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Weather.gov is the most accurate weather forecasting I have found. They don't have every ski mtn, but most.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app



Agreed.
They are accurate and don't hype things out of proportion.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes weather.gov is best for forecasts. And MRG actually has honest snow reports. I can't think of another mountain that I trust.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 5, 2017)

Jay Peak!  :flame:


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 5, 2017)

Any coincidence that mrg isnt desperate for the daytrippers like most other mountains? Not taking anything away because they have some funny reports even in the lean times but it has to weigh in 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Apr 5, 2017)

Anyone but Jay. "We got 8-10" last night but winds put it all in the woods".


----------

